
U.S. government imposes stricter IoT security measures on D-Link - chaknam
https://mender.io/blog/u-s-government-imposes-stricter-iot-security-measures-on-d-link
======
Lex-2008
Good step! If D-Link gets the point and turns to become "The vendor of secure
home devices", I see them getting a lot of respect. And yes, in modern world,
where vulnerabilities are found even in processors, but customers not always
care, autoupdate is a must.

